# Um pouco da Pituba



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Acordei na intenção de pegar minha praia no Porto da Barra mas o dia amanheceu nublado e eu desisti. Peguei Alice e fui dar um rolé na orla nova do Bairro e resolvi extender um pouco pq quando eu começo a andar é uma desgraça. Depois começou a fazer sol, fiquei puto, mas já tava nessa vibe.

As partes do bairro que eu vou mostrar são as consideradas menos "nobres", é sao as mais próximas a orla, o que foge a regra de quase toda cidade litorânea. As obras talvez mude esse panorama nos proximos anos, como parece que já esta acontecendo.

Por fim, a Pituba nunca será considerado um bairro bonito pros soteropolitanos, e muito menos um bairro turístico. No entanto sempre foi um bairro muito funcional e ta melhorando cada vez mais nesse sentido.

1. Estacionei na Praça Nossa Senhora da Luz que é, se nao me engano o ponto de fundação do bairro.









2.









3. A praça foi reformada ha uns 30 anos e continua em excelente estado.









4.









5.









6.









7. Mesmo já estando inaugurando há algum tempo, eu nunca tinha frequentado essa área. Fiquei surpreso com o acabamento.









8.









9.









10. Também fiquei surpreso com a limpeza nessa praia. A praia da pituba é uma das poucas na cidade que não sao próprias pra banho (trecho que vai da pituba até a boca do rio), então imaginava uma praia mais suja, já que mesmo morando no bairro não frequento a orla com muita frequência. Depois das obras talvez isso mude.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

11. Alice de quebrada curtindo a prainha dela









12.









13. Segui sentindo jardim dos namorados









14. Gostei que a prefeitura ta plantando coqueiros/palmeiras já grandes. Mais chances de pegar. Também gosto desse padrão de lixeiras e bancos.









15. Vilazinha de restaurantes no jardim dos namorados









16. Anfiteatro que a galera usa muito pra nadar de skate e patins. A partir daqui eu voltei pq mais pra frente já é Costa Azul.









17.









18. Como a gente não pode ficar feliz com nada, encontrei esse trecho da praia bem sujo. Que a prefeitura tome providências 









19. Piscina olimpica da orla









20.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

21. Seguindo agora sentido Amaralina, fiquei feliz em ver os espaços reservados para o plantio de mais árvores.









22. Outra coisa que me alegrou foi ver diversas demolições de casas e prédios velhos, bem como anúncios de vende. Acredito que assim como a Barra após a reforma, mais lançamentos com padrão melhor vão acontecer na orla da Pituba. Em Amaralina, bairro de padrão inferior já tá rolando.









23. Bonito esse padrão de vasos.









24. Mais demolições. Aqui ficava uma casa noturna a qual muita gente tinha um apego quase familiar. 👀 









25. Mais árvores, pedindo aos orixás que eles vinguem nessa salinidade absurda.









26. Finalmente anunciaram a venda dessa predio velho que provavelmente tava parado pra especulação. Espero que uma boa construtora compre









27. A sinalização horizontal ta um tesão. Pena que a fiação aérea do lado B ainda não foi retirada apesar das obras contarem c vala técnica para tal.









28. As obras também influenciaram alguns pontos a cuidarem mais dos seus jardins e fachadas.









29. Nesse trecho não tem o espaço pra árvores. Entupiram desses vasos de ontem pra hoje.









30. Um terreno livre e perto de vários serviços bons. Que Exu abra caminho pra um belo projeto.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

31.









32. Polêmica!!! Pessoas sensíveis, relevem. 









33. A partir desse ponto já é amaralina. Então resolvi entrar e mostrar um pouco da rua Minas Gerais. 









34. A Minas Gerais foi recentemente reformada e conta com vários serviços legais. Ela é a primeira rua paralela a orla.









35. Não sei se fizeram a vala técnica pra aterrar a fiação. Acredito que não pq isso infelizmente jamais será prioridade numa área não turistica. No entanto gostei muito do resultado das calçadas. E organização dos estacionamentos.









36. Esse prédio estava abandonado a anos. Ficou horrível, mas so de terem reformado já é uma coisa boa.









37.









38.









39. Padrão de cruzamento da rua Minas Gerais com destaque pra adega que semanalmente me deixa um pouco mais pobre.









40. Avenida Manoel Dias, principal via dessa região do bairro.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

41. Regormada também ha uns 20 anos, com matérias de qualidade e muito resistentes. Falharam no planejamento da arborização.









42.









43. A sinalização horizontal que aquece meu coração.









44.









45. Rua Amazonas









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

51. Seguindo na Amazonas e nas suas calçadas não padronizadas. Vem aqui Netinho, dê essa força.









52.









53.









54. Pracinha já precisando de uns reparos.









55.









56.









57. Rua Rio Grande do Sul









58. Esquina da rio Grande do Sul com a Ceará. 









59. Nova Mequi na mesma esquina. Nessa área também ficará a última estação do BRT.









60.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

61. A Pituba ainda guarda suas casinhas que algum dia já foram casas de veraneio.









62. Esquina da Amazonas com a Pernambuco. (Paz, amigos, paz)









63.









64. Mais galerias e pontos comerciais surgindo.









65. Cantina super tradicional e muito gostosa. Custo beneficio excelente. Faço a propaganda de graça mesmo.









66. Ali na frente é um trecho do bairro que na maneira que eu o divido na minha mente faz parte de outra jurisdição. Coisa pra outro thread.









67. Uma das casinhas que eu sou apaixonado é queria pra mim. 









68. Paris está diferente.









69.









70. Terreno dos correios que está a venda. Gigantesco. Que venha uma coisa boa no lugar. Aí se inicia a avenida Paulo VI, outra importante via do Bairro que acaba dividido a Pituba e o Itaigara em grande parte do seu trajeto.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

71. Rua São Paulo









72. Esse boteco clama ter a cerveja mais gelada da cidade.









73. Rua tipica desse trecho da pituba 









74 .









75.









76. De volta a Manoel Dias









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Obrigado pela disposição, Turnica, fico muito contente em ver um dos bairros mais agradáveis de Salvador passando por uma repaginada.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

81.









82.









83.









84. Já no carro.









85. Padrão de calçadas bem legal do lado B tb.









86. Tapumes em um ponto comercial que estava fechada na Manoel Dias.









87. Entrei na Minas Gerais pra mostrar um pouco mais da rua.









88.









89. Todos os cruzamentos tem espaço para jardim. Espero que um dia usem com um paisagismo melhor.









90.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Bonus, umas fotos da lagoa dos Patos.

91









92









93.









94.









95









96









97.









98.


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

O thread ficou show. Parabéns pela iniciativa.


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Excelentes imagens! Como eu sempre morei na Graça, Barra, Rio Vermelho e Brotas, tinha um certo preconceito com a Pituba como sendo um bairro feio e sem sal, muito por conta do fato de que raramente eu entrava nas ruas internas e a imagem que ficava era da orla que me servia de passagem quando eu tinha que subir por algum motivo. Mas quando se conhece a fundo, se percebe que é um lugar muito bom e de fato muito funcional.


----------



## Joaom20 (Jul 24, 2020)

Amei!! As obras na Pituba melhoraram 1000% o bairro, ressaltando o acabamento que ta muito bom, com materiais simples e resistentes pra um local não turístico mas com grande fluxo de pedestres. Não acho a região feia, acho charmosa principalmente na área da Ana Lúcia, mas não foi mostrado aqui. Enfim, obrigado por compartilhar seu role conosco, se Alice sumir já sabe quem bafou rs


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eu conto a Ana Lúcia como Itaigara. Ainda farei um thread da área.
Alice é barril, pai. Ela morde com vontade. Hhahahahahaha


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom, Tourniquet. Estou gostando muito da sua andança, da se sentir em Salvador. A Pituba é uma delícia!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

PS: Desconhecia essa Lagoa dos Patos


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom, Tourniquet. Estou gostando muito da sua andança, da se sentir em Salvador. A Pituba é uma delícia!


Valeu Ice. A pituba tem evoluído demais! Eu moro aqui desde os 7 anos de idade e confesso que me incomodava o que eu chamava de falta de identidade se comparado a outras regiões da cidade. Acho que a medida em que o tempo foi passando, o bairro se tornando mais velho e mais amadurecido essa minha sensação foi mudando aos poucos. Hoje em dia eu amo a Pituba e aprendi a valorizar as vantagens daqui. 
A lagoa dos Patos fez parte da minha infância. Sempre passeava ali com minha avó. Um fato curioso, haviam 3 jacarés de papo amarelo que viviam nessa lagoa mas foram retirados de lá pois estavam sendo ameaçados por seres humanos.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Muito bom ver a transformação que está em curso no bairro. A Orla está ficando um show!


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

Meu irmão mudou para o bairro no começo do ano e quando vou na cidade sempre passo uns dias na Pituba também.

Confesso que essas minhas breves passagens pelo bairro me fizeram mudar completamente de opinião (para melhor).

As intervenções na orla e aquelas integrantes do projeto "Trânsito Calmo" estão aprimorando o aspecto do bairro.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Demais. A orla da Pituba e a Rua Minas Gerais formavam um cenário digno de Aleppo pós guerra. A reforma da Minas Gerais foi uma grata surpresa pra mim. Super simples mas bem digna. Queria que fizessem o mesmo nas calçadas da Amazonas, São Paulo, Ceará e transversais.


----------



## PR-JJV (Jan 5, 2014)

Que thread! Excelentes foto!

Quando nasci meus pais moravam na Rua Amazonas, mas obvio que não lembro doa meus primeiros anos de vida por lá. Mas já morei também na esquina da Rua pernambuco com a Território Rio Branco. 

É uma ótima morada, perditudo!

Agora ta muito melhor após intervenções da prefeitura na região, porém preferia que o Clube Português ainda existisse e funcionasse naquele prestígio das antigas... Mas temos aí a piscina olímpica. Hehehe...

Mandou bem Baiano!!


----------



## Trauss (Sep 21, 2008)

Não consigo gostar da Pituba, não gosto mesmo, prefiro mil vezes o Itaigara , mas suas fotos ficaram ótimas, como sempre...Sei que o bairro possui uma vasta e variada rede de serviços, porem.....enfim

Cara, que tristeza sentir ao ver que vc acabou de ser banido. 😔


----------



## HotuMatua10 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pq ele disse lá no thread do aeroporto que o pessoal devia printar as postagens que provavam o comportamento parcial do moderador e enviar para seus advogados na Alemanha (bem Inês Brasil!). 

Advogado... processo... O povo leva isso aqui muito a sério! Com tanto problema que a Justiça já tem pra tratar, ia ser cômico ver alguém falar de “thread” na frente do juiz.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Thread mais completo que já vi da Pituba nos meus 15 anos de SSC, e isso porque não mostrou o Parque Júlio César, conjunto de prédios altos mais antigo do bairro e onde morei em 1988. 

Pena que esse acabou sendo o último thread do grande Tourniquet, um dos melhores foristas baianos da história desse fórum. Nada, absolutamente NADA, justifica o seu banimento. Lamentável ver a baderna em que o fórum brasileiro do SSC se transformou nos últimos anos, infelizmente.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Pessoal... esse assunto sobre banimento.. aqui não é o local correto pra isso!

Mas só pra esclarecer.. o forista foi banido pela administração do site, que entende que caso alguem os ameace de processo, como padrão impedem imediatamente o acesso da pessoa ao fórum, até por uma questao de proteçao legal.
Eles entendem que deve ser assim.. e nós moderadores locais nao temos nada que possamos fazer.

Aí cabe o questionamento a cada um.. Será que vale tanto a pena assim se estressar por conta de um thread?
O SSC é pra ser um espaço de compartilhamento de informação, não pra virar um campo de batalha. Menos ainda envolver disputa judicial.
Pessoal leva a sério demais uma coisa que é pra ser em sua essencia uma atividade de lazer.


----------



## Mobsalvador (Apr 6, 2014)

Jdolci said:


> Pessoal... esse assunto sobre banimento.. aqui não é o local correto pra isso!
> 
> Mas só pra esclarecer.. o forista foi banido pela administração do site, que entende que caso alguem os ameace de processo, como padrão impedem imediatamente o acesso da pessoa ao fórum, até por uma questao de proteçao legal.
> Eles entendem que deve ser assim.. e nós moderadores locais nao temos nada que possamos fazer.
> ...


Prezado Jdolci,
Já que comentou por aqui, todos sabemos que não se trata de se estressar por conta de um thread. As verdadeiras razões estão sendo ignoradas, mesmo via PM à moderação.


----------



## Jdolci (Nov 20, 2008)

Não estao sendo ignoradas... 
Tudo é lido, debatido e conversado.
Apenas algumas vezes deixamos para os envolvidos diretamente tentarem se entender, pra não ficar tumultuando mais ainda com conversas paralelas.

Do lado de cá está sendo debatido como fazer pra melhorar.. mas cabe aos foristas também fazerem sua parte pra ajudar a resolver a questão.


----------



## Mobsalvador (Apr 6, 2014)

Jdolci said:


> Não estao sendo ignoradas...
> Tudo é lido, debatido e conversado.
> Apenas algumas vezes deixamos para os envolvidos diretamente tentarem se entender, pra não ficar tumultuando mais ainda com conversas paralelas.
> 
> Do lado de cá está sendo debatido como fazer pra melhorar.. mas cabe aos foristas também fazerem sua parte pra ajudar a resolver a questão.


Os foristas prejudicados (baianos) não possuem poderes de moderação para enfrentar esse caso, trata-se de uma condição de desigualdade para enfrentar as ações autocráticas. Por isso precisamos do apoio de vocês!


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Foristas prejudicados?

Em um banimento com justa causa não existe forista prejudicado. Forista que resolve agir contra o espaço que lhe é cedido é banido, qualquer fórum de internet minimamente organizado funciona assim.

E realmente, Jdolci se equivoca em falar que é apenas por causa de um thread... É porque a atitude da moderação atinge diretamente o bairrismo impregnado nas mentes de um certo grupo de foristas. Geralmente esse tipo de coisa é "tolerada" (com suspensões aos responsáveis) enquanto são aquelas clássicas discussões de city x city ou assumem um certo grau de ofensividade, mas fica clara que quando ela é demasiadamente ofensiva ou quando parte para uma atitude de intimidação, o caminho do banimento é sim plausível. Ameaças são coisas sérias, e aliás essa não é a primeira vez que alguém é banido por isso: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/suspensões-e-banimentos.1005269/post-168990948

Entretanto, parece que há foristas que acreditam que essas atitudes são válidas quando feitas por algum membro do seu clubinho. E em vez de terem alguma autocrítica, preferem apontar o dedo e montar suas teses de perseguição. Daí esse drama todo.


----------



## Mobsalvador (Apr 6, 2014)

A-B said:


> Foristas prejudicados?
> 
> Em um banimento com justa causa não existe forista prejudicado. Forista que resolve agir contra o espaço que lhe é cedido é banido, qualquer fórum de internet minimamente organizado funciona assim.
> 
> ...


Não conhece o histórico de provocações do hoje paladino, não é?

Talvez pelo pouco tempo de inscrição, nada demais, mas seria de bom tom abster-se nesses casos.

Não se trata de suspensões ou banimentos pontuais recentes e sim de um longo histórico de farta provocação que é conhecido inclusive pelos demais moderadores.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

pituba um bairro maravilhoso .... vibrante e cada vez melhor ... salvado esta de parabens --- a cidade vem melhorando cada vez mais .


----------



## Deco (Mar 17, 2007)

Tópico completinho.


----------



## Observ Ado (Jul 4, 2020)

Tourniquet said:


> Acordei na intenção de pegar minha praia no Porto da Barra mas o dia amanheceu nublado e eu desisti. Peguei Alice e fui dar um rolé na orla nova do Bairro e resolvi extender um pouco pq quando eu começo a andar é uma desgraça. Depois começou a fazer sol, fiquei puto, mas já tava nessa vibe.
> 
> As partes do bairro que eu vou mostrar são as consideradas menos "nobres", é sao as mais próximas a orla, o que foge a regra de quase toda cidade litorânea. As obras talvez mude esse panorama nos proximos anos, como parece que já esta acontecendo.
> 
> ...





CARIOCAemSSA said:


> Meu irmão mudou para o bairro no começo do ano e quando vou na cidade sempre passo uns dias na Pituba também.
> 
> Confesso que essas minhas breves passagens pelo bairro me fizeram mudar completamente de opinião (para melhor).
> 
> As intervenções na orla e aquelas integrantes do projeto "Trânsito Calmo" estão aprimorando o aspecto do bairro.


Meus Caros Soteropolitanos, conheci Pituba há 24 anos. Como ficou linda!Belas tomadas! Coisa de louco! Maravilha!!! Deixou com vontade de retornar à Terra de São Salvador! Aqui de Sorocaba, os nossos melhores parabéns! Abração a todos daí. Salvador é meu nome...


----------

